

An Overview of Ramanujan's Notebooks [pdf] - yarapavan
http://www.math.uiuc.edu/~berndt/articles/aachen.pdf

======
rdudekul
It is unfortunate that Ramanujan passed away at a young age. Had he been alive
a few more years, perhaps with the help of Hardy, we may have seen some new
mathematical foundations, that enabled him to create between 3000 & 4000
equations that mathematicians even today are struggling to find proofs for.

~~~
yuncun
I love learning about people who are incredible outliers. This quote really
struck me.

"Paul Erdos has passed on to us Hardy's personal ratings of mathematicians.
Suppose that we rate mathematicians on the basis of pure talent on a scale
from 0 to 100, Hardy gave himself a score of 25, Littlewood 30, Hilbert 80 and
Ramanujan 100" \- Bruce C Berndt

[1]
[http://www.imsc.res.in/~rao/ramanujan.html](http://www.imsc.res.in/~rao/ramanujan.html)

~~~
enupten
Here is what I found incredible: he was mediocre even in his Math exams (and
failed the rest).

[http://www.thehindu.com/opinion/op-ed/did-srinivasa-
ramanuja...](http://www.thehindu.com/opinion/op-ed/did-srinivasa-ramanujan-
fail-in-math/article6254934.ece)

------
toanant
Here is the link to page dedicated to Ramanujan's related content including
his notebook in scanned format -
[http://www.imsc.res.in/~rao/ramanujan/contentindex.html](http://www.imsc.res.in/~rao/ramanujan/contentindex.html)

